# Age Recap-How Old Are You?



## Mantramsagro (Jul 7, 2012)

Curious how old riders are out there. I will be 67 this year and still ride about 80,000 feet of vertical climbing a year. Miles don't matter much as it is the climbing that is the work out. It is getting tougher though, so curious how long folks are "hanging in there!"


----------



## rod9301 (Oct 30, 2004)

73 and riding 10-12 hours a week, technical singletrack

Sent from my moto g 5G using Tapatalk


----------



## MSU Alum (Aug 8, 2009)

Turn 70 this summer. Last season climbed a bit over 151,000 feet, mostly above 7000' in the Wasatch.
This winter, 72 days of telemark skiing - so far!


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

68 (born in Nov. '53) and still getting 250,000'-ish gain / year under my own power (excluding ebike & moto  )
Pretty sure I broke a million feet gained / year once or twice during my peak 100 mile racing days ('01-'04) but didn't have the GPS devices back then to prove it.
Anyway, still love to climb... and to descend. 
=sParty


----------



## kosmo (Oct 27, 2004)

63 and still riding around 12 or so hours a week. No idea on stats other than that guess. I left counting anything on a bike behind when I "retired" from endurance racing.

But -- kind of out of nowhere -- going back to "race" the Butte 50 this year with an old college/moto/skiing buddy. Oldest age group is 50+ so it will be interesting to participate without a snowball's chance in hell of being on the box.


----------



## ddoh (Jan 11, 2017)

71 and lots of miles. Miles do matter. I'm in MI, so no climbing to speak of. I do lots of hill repeats.


----------



## Mantramsagro (Jul 7, 2012)

ddoh said:


> 71 and lots of miles. Miles do matter. I'm in MI, so no climbing to speak of. I do lots of hill repeats.


Thanks all for the replies!

Regarding Michigan, I spent the summer of 2015 riding the superb NTN trails in Marquette. You are probably getting in more vertical than you think as I would get home and see 4000 feet of vertical after a ride. Those flow trails are wonderful for sneaking in a good workout!


----------



## UPSed (Dec 26, 2010)

I'm hardly old at 58 but as a weekend warrior I've been averaging 4,000 miles and 400k for the past several years MTB and gravel combined.


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

UPSed said:


> I'm hardly old at 58 but as a weekend warrior I've been averaging 400 miles and 400k for the past several years MTB and gravel combined.


That's 1000'/mile gain average (19%)!
Holy smoke you ride steep terrain!
=sParty


----------



## UPSed (Dec 26, 2010)

Sparticus said:


> That's 1000'/mile gain average (19%)!
> Holy smoke you ride steep terrain!
> =sParty


Sorry! Should be 4,000. Fixed it.


----------



## Mountainfrog (Mar 7, 2006)

I'm 68, I ride as often as I can. I have been riding "naked" for ten years now. I miss those NW Michigan trails.


----------



## Crankout (Jun 16, 2010)

I'm the youngest to post so far! Damn. 55 here...

I've not intention to slow down and continue to spend my time training for races and events.


----------



## baker (Jan 6, 2004)

51, I've averaged about 300k of vert per year over the past 3 years. Thanks for making me feel young, previous posters.


----------



## Tall BMX'r (Jan 11, 2021)

When you are younger you talk yourself into doing stupid things... Like going off of big jumps. When you are older you talk to your knees and back as if they are separate parts of you that are not cooperating.


----------



## Slowup (Dec 16, 2009)

58 here. No amazing stats, I just like to ride.


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

Tall BMX'r said:


> When you are younger you talk yourself into doing stupid things... Like going off of big jumps. When you are older you talk to your knees and back as if they are separate parts of you that are not cooperating.


Cuz they’re NOT!
=sParty


----------



## kosmo (Oct 27, 2004)

Sparticus said:


> Cuz they’re NOT!
> =sParty


(short) story time, boys and girls:

At 63 my bod is mostly cooperative. However, the past 3 days were filled with joyful skiing with an old ski bum friend from the early 80s. Yeah, we push each other a bit. Always friendly, but you know.

Also, we added his ripping 30 year old son to the mix for the middle day.

After 3 days of that, my knees sat me down for a reality discussion.....but I'd do it again in a heartbeat! 🙃


----------



## weeksy950 (Jan 11, 2012)

I'm one of the youngest in here i expect... 

I like trails, jumping, even crashing sometimes.... but i gave up on Strava ... who cares how many feet you climbed, it's all about the smiles.


----------



## MSU Alum (Aug 8, 2009)

I used to watch You Tube for great mountain bike videos.
Now I watch the Chiropractic videos.


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

56, averaging a quarter million feet (or more) gain per year.

I ride, therefore, I am.


----------



## baker (Jan 6, 2004)

kosmo said:


> (short) story time, boys and girls:
> 
> At 63 my bod is mostly cooperative. However, the past 3 days were filled with joyful skiing with an old ski bum friend from the early 80s. Yeah, we push each other a bit. Always friendly, but you know.
> 
> ...


LOL on the reality discussion! I ski w/ my daughters, who are 15 and 17. The 17 year old kicks my ass. We did an Everest Day last month, skiing 32k of vert. My knee and back were the limiting factor towards the end of the day. When, I finally suggested that we stop skiing, my daughter said, "yeah, I'm kinda bored anyway." Ha! She had a point, though. We were mostly skiing blues and easy blacks, rather than our usual more difficult stuff.


----------



## ddoh (Jan 11, 2017)

Mantramsagro said:


> Thanks all for the replies!
> 
> Regarding Michigan, I spent the summer of 2015 riding the superb NTN trails in Marquette. You are probably getting in more vertical than you think as I would get home and see 4000 feet of vertical after a ride. Those flow trails are wonderful for sneaking in a good workout!


I love Marquette. Benson Grade will get the heart pumping as much as anywhere I've ridden. I'm 7 hours away, so not much riding there. No mountains by me.


----------



## fredcook (Apr 2, 2009)

61 here, ride as often as possible, mostly just limited by cold or wet weather. Usually comes out to 4-6 times a week. As for stats, who knows. I quit tracking stats along time ago. I ride for fun!


----------



## scottcraglebv (Oct 28, 2021)

fredcook said:


> 61 here, ride as often as possible, mostly just limited by cold or wet weather. Usually comes out to 4-6 times a week. As for stats, who knows. I quit tracking stats along time ago. I ride for fun!





fredcook said:


> 61 here, ride as often as possible, mostly just limited by cold or wet weather. Usually comes out to 4-6 times a week. As for stats, who knows. I quit tracking stats along time ago. I ride for fun!





Mantramsagro said:


> Curious how old riders are out there. I will be 67 this year and still ride about 80,000 feet of vertical climbing a year. Miles don't matter much as it is the climbing that is the work out. It is getting tougher though, so curious how long folks are "hanging in there!"


----------



## scottcraglebv (Oct 28, 2021)

Mantramsagro said:


> Curious how old riders are out there. I will be 67 this year and still ride about 80,000 feet of vertical climbing a year. Miles don't matter much as it is the climbing that is the work out. It is getting tougher though, so curious how long folks are "hanging in there!"


 Turned 80 last week. Live at 8000 feet ride up to 11000 feet on blue trails and telemark ski in winter. But getting harder to breathe. Keep cranking and happy trails.


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

scottcraglebv said:


> ...getting harder to breathe...


At 76 I've noticed that. I think it's a geological problem.
I blame the continental drift. It's pushing the mountains up higher...


----------



## 2sharp7 (Aug 29, 2013)

I'm 56 and rode about 1200 mtb miles last year. Don't know the climbing stats, but I'd say I average 1000 ish ft per 10 miles, do the math if you want
I'm on pace for more miles this year, but I don't have a strict mileage goal, as I mainly want to have fun and get faster / better on the bike, and to that end I'm also incorporating more weight lifting and running in, which technically takes away from time spent on the trail.
Edit to add: I just added a single speed to my quiver, excited to see how that will improve my fitness and skills on the bike!


----------



## angelo (Sep 3, 2004)

I'm 67 and ride about 160 days a year, year round in central Vermont. Don't track miles or elevation gain, but most rides are 1.5-2 hours with some 3-4 hour rides. Mostly rocky, rooty NE singletrack: Ripmo and for the last year an Orbea Rise (30% of rides) in the spring, summer and fall, Farley in the winter. All good. Trail work in the summer, Snowdog grooming in the winter.


----------



## Mantramsagro (Jul 7, 2012)

scottcraglebv said:


> Turned 80 last week. Live at 8000 feet ride up to 11000 feet on blue trails and telemark ski in winter. But getting harder to breathe. Keep cranking and happy trails.


This is super encouraging Scott! I've heard older fit guys tell me to "keep moving" but "keep cranking" is even better advice.


----------



## Dawgprimo (Mar 7, 2004)

I am going to be 57 this year.........
I will just have a cup of ShutTheF..Up and quit complaining.........😉
Don't really have an excuse!
😎


----------



## fredcook (Apr 2, 2009)

I was going to change my default tagline recently to "American until Texas Secedes", but threads like this remind me to keep it as is, "You don't quit riding because you're old, you're old because you quit riding". It's been that since my 40's (61 now).


----------



## Stewiewin (Dec 17, 2020)

Mantramsagro said:


> Curious how old riders are out there. I will be 67 this year and still ride about 80,000 feet of vertical climbing a year. Miles don't matter much as it is the climbing that is the work out. It is getting tougher though, so curious how long folks are "hanging in there!"


27 riding for 2 years


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

Stewiewin said:


> 27 riding for 2 years


Whippersnapper! 
=sParty


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

I'm 57 now and pay closer attention to the scheduled maintenance of my body as I can't get away with just riding a lot. Good result though is I create more memories each day and have a deeper appreciation.

My descending is better than ever now, partly due to emtb use and bike handling lessons. But my climbing is better now than in the last 10 years! And I'm using flat pedals. So I'm stoked.

I feel young and am appreciative when I see people my age  . The weekly pains and issues that pop up though are reminders of the gray years settling in.

I'm reminded of my age when I see my kids but they are my life's work and I'm happy. One is graduating as a Finance Major now and has been an elite baseball player. The other is in a very good school in New Jersey. Both are tremendous people and cyclists. Wife... well she still loves me and I guess that's no small feat either.

From San Jose, CA... so maybe I should cash out.











p.s. sorry for the overshare


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

Francis Cebedo said:


> I'm 57 now and pay closer attention to the scheduled maintenance of my body as I can't get away with just riding a lot. Good result though is I create more memories each day and have a deeper appreciation.
> 
> My descending is better than ever now, partly due to emtb use and bike handling lessons. But my climbing is better now than in the last 10 years! And I'm using flat pedals. So I'm stoked.
> 
> ...


You’re a good man, FC.
With a beautiful family — well done, my friend.
The virtual family you created here on MTBR is solid, too. I enjoy spending time here interacting with people I hope to ride bikes with someday.
Thanks again for this.
=sParty


----------



## Stewiewin (Dec 17, 2020)

Sparticus said:


> Whippersnapper!
> =sParty


rofl


----------



## agoura_biker (Jun 6, 2004)

I'm 68. I try to ride 3 days a week, but travel sometimes gets in the way. (Hard to complain about that - we've been spending 100 days each year traveling in our RV, camping and riding all around the west.) I've been averaging 90-100 rides, with about 1,000 miles and 120,000 feet of climbing each year the past few years. Definitely don't have the speed and endurance I had a decade ago, but still love getting out there!


----------



## milehi (Nov 2, 1997)

Rolling up on 52 this summer. I don't track elevation or mileage. I still race all diciplines but would rather go on a road trip or catch a flight to ride some strange.


----------



## Tall BMX'r (Jan 11, 2021)

Francis Cebedo said:


> I'm 57 now and pay closer attention to the scheduled maintenance of my body as I can't get away with just riding a lot. Good result though is I create more memories each day and have a deeper appreciation.
> 
> My descending is better than ever now, partly due to emtb use and bike handling lessons. But my climbing is better now than in the last 10 years! And I'm using flat pedals. So I'm stoked.
> 
> ...


Great looking family.. proud dad I'm heading up your way next week to visit my son at UC Santa Cruz and catch a few shuttles (flow trail) while I'm there. Then stop by my brothers place in Lafayette and head up to ski a few days at Sugar Bowl. My daughter will be going to Berkeley Law in the Fall. So no ebike funds left in my wallet These smart kids keep draining it!
Turning 59 in a few months, and I ride, surf, and standup paddle distance every week. I religiously stretch every day and have for the past 30 years. No medications, supplements, or sugar with the exception a beer or glass of wine every once in a while.


----------



## tom tom (Mar 3, 2007)

Distance868.7 miTime90h 58mElev Gain34,938 ftRides40
75 here, but I fell like I'm 76.....So far this year....34,938 Elev Gain


----------



## 1Scorpion (Aug 8, 2021)

I’m 65 I don’t track my stats. I ride strictly for FUN ! Riding in Cherokee County N.C. and Polk County Tn. Lots of elevation changes.


----------



## Dave Mac (Jan 9, 2017)

56 last couple years 2,500 miles per year,, a few hundred on the road. Just did my second race mtb race ever today. 40 place out of 300
been riding 3 years now


----------



## mudflap (Feb 23, 2004)

72. Still ride as often as I can despite cancer diagnosis 12 years ago. Ride up, down, and flat. Feel age whittling away on my strength and endurance with each passing year, but have learned (been forced) to adapt, and now riding with more grace and satisfaction than ever before. Have owned various mountain bikes since 1986. Will ride until I can't.


----------



## gerryl (Aug 10, 2014)

Sixty-one in November. My riding season is mid-March to mid-November. Average about 500-700 miles a season, enjoy riding because it is outside, a challenge, great workout, and less impactful on my knees. I keep track mostly to maintain my own personal fitness goals. 

Active family with lots of high school sports, one in college, one more off in August, and a junior in HS. I am hiking and skiing less these days due to knee issues (and skiing is just getting too expensive, can't really afford two expensive activities). 

Purchased a hardtail in October and it has increased the fun factor on the easier trails. Future bucket list, Arizona Trail and/or Oregon Timber Trail - probably just segments at a time.


----------



## BlackCanoeDog (Jul 26, 2003)

70 yrs young here. Still mtbiking, bike packing, xc skiing, and canoe tripping.
Not as fast, not as far, but still lovin' it


----------



## rollinrob (Feb 22, 2004)

Im going to be 55 this year. I ride about 3-4 times a week all year. Mostly Mtn but some gravel. About 4000 miles a year/400000 ft of climbing. I live in Sacramento and had great access to most types of riding-Tahoe-Downieville-Santa Cruz. Im blessed. I still have not thrown a leg overan ebike and Im not planning on it anytime soon... Riding bikes keeps me young.....


----------



## SabbathU71 (Dec 24, 2004)

Turning 51 this summer. Been riding on and off since I was 34 and I just bought my dream bike (Primer 29). I plan to keep riding singletrack for the next 17 years at least!


----------



## PS mtb (10 mo ago)

63 here, feel amazing and riding 3-4 days a week.


----------



## nOOky (May 13, 2008)

I'm 54 and I mostly trail run and ride gravel with only the occasional foray into mountain biking lately. I love winter fat biking and would almost rather do that than summer gravel riding lol. I mostly train for ultramarathons and biking is great cross training. I also lift weekly, although I stop doing legs during racing season as it starts to get too much for them to handle, such as the hamstring injury I got during the last heavy set of hamstring curls a few months ago.


----------



## Zomby Woof (MCM700) (May 23, 2004)

Well, I'm 67. I got started in mountain biking when I was 45. But I didn't get to do it steady until 2014. Prior to that it was too many layoffs, relocations and back into RC car racing for a time. Now I've been a regular since 2014.


----------



## rod9301 (Oct 30, 2004)

73, and ride 5-6 days a week, all technical single track.

And ski 100 days a year. North Peak, CA couloir.









Sent from my moto g 5G using Tapatalk


----------



## Rev Bubba (Jan 16, 2004)

1Scorpion said:


> I’m 65 I don’t track my stats. I ride strictly for FUN ! Riding in Cherokee County N.C. and Polk County Tn. Lots of elevation changes.


I'll be 73 June 21. I can tell I'm getting old because I had to carefully check to see if I already answered. I can tell age doesn't mean much to me because I will once again be skiing on my birthday.

My rides are for fun but I do track my stats. Last year I rode 166 days, 2400 miles of road and mountain and climbed well over 100,000 feet of vertical.

I put in 70 days skiing and last week signed up for a week skiing Alta/Snowbird with my ski club next February. I'll likely ski my usual 70 days.

This morning my wife and I got off a nine hour flight from Honolulu back to NJ. It was a 30 day trip and I got to ski China Camp a few times in Marin County, CA and a few other places, did an e-Bike mountain bike tour on the Big Island, hiked to the rim of Kilauea Volcano to watch the lava flow after dark, explored areas destroyed by the 2018 eruptions, surfed a few times on Oahu and the Big Island and otherwise enjoyed the hell out of the trip.

We go back again in 2024.

2023 may see us going to Morocco or Korea. Kenya is not totally out of the question. Not sure yet. 

Life is too short to waste it on dying.

Aloha


----------



## Julie (Jul 26, 2005)

73 yo female. Riding 75% regular bike and 25% ebike now. I fought the transition, but around age 67 noted rapid and steep loss of power.  I could no longer get up steeps I had done for years. Not to mention my deteriorating vision and reflex speed. Got checked out medically...all good "for age". Ebike has been a fun addition to the collection.


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

Rev Bubba said:


> Life is too short to waste it on dying.
> 
> Aloha


Quotable! Way to freakin' GO, Rev.
The universe needs more inspirational people -- you're one.
@Julie, you're another.
=sParty


----------



## BmanInTheD (Sep 19, 2014)

62 YO here. Don't have much vertical cuz I live in Dallas (but I DO get to go to Jackson Hole and Deer Valley for a month or so each summer) but have managed around 400 hours and 5-6,000 miles for the last several years.

I have to say that it's REALLY great to see all these 70+ riders in here still getting after it. Very inspirational and makes me realize I don't have to slow down anytime soon!

Edit: and I'll add that a lot of my riding in the summer is on an e-bike. It lets me ride every day in the mountains (that's why I'm there!) and manage my effort without getting destroyed and having to take days off.


----------



## Rev Bubba (Jan 16, 2004)

Rev Bubba said:


> I'll be 73 June 21. I can tell I'm getting old because I had to carefully check to see if I already answered. I can tell age doesn't mean much to me because I will once again be skiing on my birthday.
> 
> My rides are for fun but I do track my stats. Last year I rode 166 days, 2400 miles of road and mountain and climbed well over 100,000 feet of vertical.
> 
> ...


Damn, that flight must have gotten me because I didn't "ski China Camp" I rode it on a borrowed Banshee hardtail a couple times.


----------



## mudflap (Feb 23, 2004)

Julie said:


> 73 yo female. Riding 75% regular bike and 25% ebike now. I fought the transition, but around age 67 noted rapid and steep loss of power. I could no longer get up steeps I had done for years. Not to mention my deteriorating vision and reflex speed. Got checked out medically...all good "for age". Ebike has been a fun addition to the collection.


If I may ask, what ebike are you riding?


----------



## Zomby Woof (MCM700) (May 23, 2004)

I'm 67 but I recently met a guy on the trail that was 72 and he wasn't on a ebike either.


----------



## thanksanyway (7 mo ago)

I'm a little late to this party but yeah, 16 here. 😌


----------



## ddoh (Jan 11, 2017)

16???


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

thanksanyway said:


> I'm really early to this party but yeah, 16 here. 😌


fify


----------



## Brules (Jul 10, 2021)

49.75 years old and just starting out. Can do about 3.5 miles and 500’ of climbing so far. There’s a bunch of beasts in here - y’all are an inspiration!!!


----------



## trmn8er (Jun 9, 2011)

60 years old. Started mtb at 50. Lost 60 lbs and down to 210 and 6’3. Totally addicted to riding and being fit. Love the outdoors and here in SoCal surrounded by amazing riding at elevation. I have no plans to stop riding or getting an ebike but you never know what can happen to our health. I ride 2000 to 2500 miles per year and over 200,000 feet gain. You guys here inspire me! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dunnigan (9 mo ago)

Turned 50 this year. Been riding since 6, racing on and off (mostly off) since high school. Most recently, raced XC sport class back in 2009 before taking a break from racing, and now back racing in sport this season. My volume is rather modest--1400 road miles and 135 trail miles last year. This year I am 40% ahead of where I was this time last year. I am fitter now than I was 13 years ago, although with a few more aches. My plan is to crush it with the experts here in my 50s.

I ride to stay young and to stay away from the cardiologist. To me, there's nothing better than putting the hammer down and zipping through the trees. 

It's great to see you guys out there in 60s and 70s!


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

I'm 55 and typically ride +-3000 miles per year with +- 300,000' of climbing (and descending)!


----------



## UPSed (Dec 26, 2010)

58 year old weekend warrior and I'm at 215k' for the first half of this year. My biggest year was a little over 500k' just a few years ago.


----------



## Rev Bubba (Jan 16, 2004)

Rev Bubba said:


> I'll be 73 June 21. I can tell I'm getting old because I had to carefully check to see if I already answered. I can tell age doesn't mean much to me because I will once again be skiing on my birthday.
> 
> My rides are for fun but I do track my stats. Last year I rode 166 days, 2400 miles of road and mountain and climbed well over 100,000 feet of vertical.
> 
> ...


It turns out the next big trip will be France, Monaco and the Italian Riviera, April 2023. Morocco and the other places will have to wait...


----------



## bob29r (Dec 5, 2004)

66 here. Did 100,000 ft elevation in 1300 miles for 2021. Longer to recover than 5 years ago, no ebike till the current bike wears me out! Basically healthy without and joint aliments.


----------



## rtonthat (11 mo ago)

46 so not officially in this “club” but love following along and seeing the amazing **** you all are doing. Started riding during covid and its changed my life. Riding 3-4x a week and dont plan on slowing down.


----------



## ElTortoise (Jul 27, 2015)

59 and hitting the 6-OH! in September. 

And no, I'm not looking for an e-bike - yet.


----------



## jiw71 (Feb 15, 2009)

Mantramsagro said:


> Curious how old riders are out there. I will be 67 this year and still ride about 80,000 feet of vertical climbing a year. Miles don't matter much as it is the climbing that is the work out. It is getting tougher though, so curious how long folks are "hanging in there!"


73 and still going strong!


----------



## nOOky (May 13, 2008)

I'm 54. Old enough to know better, but young enough to try it again.


----------



## Rev Bubba (Jan 16, 2004)

Turned 73 in June.

Rode 2400 miles (road and mtb) and climbed a bit over 100k feet last year. Skied 70 days.

At 73 I found I had more talent as a roadie then I ever expected. I ride weekly with a group who are all younger then me and found I really can pass on a climb and lead the group for miles if I want to. Call it pride, vanity or stupidity but I really enjoy pushing myself more now then ever. Riding on the road has greatly improved my mtb also.


----------



## Larsey (Jan 14, 2004)

56 (Ride twice a week)...actually thinking about racing BMX again lol


----------



## ravewoofer (Dec 24, 2008)

Turned 60 on July 29th! Between biking and spinning, I still feel great. Both spin numbers and Runkeeper numbers still show I’m only getting stronger and faster. 

I have adapted my rides a bit now. In my 40-late 50s, I could ride 2 hours at basically max speed without stopping. 

Now, I need a food break at 30 minutes to keep up the pace. 










This is me at 60. Not bad for an old git. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jiw71 (Feb 15, 2009)

ravewoofer said:


> Turned 60 on July 29th! Between biking and spinning, I still feel great. Both spin numbers and Runkeeper numbers still show I’m only getting stronger and faster.
> 
> I have adapted my rides a bit now. In my 40-late 50s, I could ride 2 hours at basically max speed without stopping.
> 
> ...


good for you! time flies when ur havin’ fun. Me……Almost 74 and still gettin’ out there


----------



## allroads (Feb 24, 2004)

61 and am returning to riding after a long lay off. Been getting dirty since childhood, though, in one way or another.


----------



## phorest (Jul 29, 2009)

62, for the last few years I've been averaging 5k miles, 500k' a year. It's hilly around here!


----------



## CountryDoc (4 mo ago)

59 here. After getting pasty and lazy, I'm back in the saddle with a goal of getting back to my college weight of 195. I'm down from 235 to 225. Since I re-started riding, by back actually feels a lot better. I got the '91 Trek tuned up (after hanging in the garage for years) and it still rides great. We'll be spending a lot of quality time together. 😁


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

CountryDoc said:


> 59 here. After getting pasty and lazy, I'm back in the saddle with a goal of getting back to my college weight of 195. I'm down from 235 to 225. Since I re-started riding, by back actually feels a lot better. I got the '91 Trek tuned up (after hanging in the garage for years) and it still rides great. We'll be spending a lot of quality time together. 😁
> View attachment 1998897


Awesome!
=sParty


----------



## Mantramsagro (Jul 7, 2012)

CountryDoc said:


> 59 here. After getting pasty and lazy, I'm back in the saddle with a goal of getting back to my college weight of 195. I'm down from 235 to 225. Since I re-started riding, by back actually feels a lot better. I got the '91 Trek tuned up (after hanging in the garage for years) and it still rides great. We'll be spending a lot of quality time together. 😁
> View attachment 1998897


Wow! Don't see many hard tails out there anymore so good on you. I also find that riding helps keep my back in good shape. I have an injured vertebrae in my lower back and riding keeps my core muscles strong.


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

Mantramsagro said:


> Wow! Don't see many hard tails out there anymore so good on you. I also find that riding helps keep my back in good shape. I have an injured vertebrae in my lower back and riding keeps my core muscles strong.


Agree. I bulged my L5-S1 disc 22 years ago. Singlespeeding saved me (well, that plus the cobra stretch.) I believe the thing about SS-ing that’s remedial is the standing while climbing — yeah, it’s good to the core. 
=sParty


----------



## max_martz (Dec 6, 2021)

56.5 riding since 1989 (33yrs) on hardtail Univega Alpina Uno. Raised 2 MTB'rs on Specialized. Finally got my Stumpjumper FSR in 2009, next in 2016, and last in 2021. Heat slows me down more. I quit racing 5 years ago to and am in love with riding for fun again. Racing again next year is likely. I am a full suspension convert. 20 years racing and riding hardtails started causing back pain. A few years of motocross probably didn't help. Only motor sports now are cars and snowmobiles. Biking has kept me sane, off medication, entertained, and fit. Not going to quit any time soon.


----------



## Rev Bubba (Jan 16, 2004)

Rev Bubba said:


> It turns out the next big trip will be France, Monaco and the Italian Riviera, April 2023. Morocco and the other places will have to wait...


 And yesterday, 9/10/23, I did a PSIA Skates to Skis clinic. First time in 30 years on in-line skates and aside from some aches, nothing is broken. Getting old is freakin' fun.


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

Nothing beats getting old.  
=sParty


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

max_martz said:


> 56.5 riding since 1989 (33yrs) on hardtail Univega Alpina Uno. Raised 2 MTB'rs on Specialized. Finally got my Stumpjumper FSR in 2009, next in 2016, and last in 2021. Heat slows me down more. I quit racing 5 years ago to and am in love with riding for fun again. Racing again next year is likely. I am a full suspension convert. 20 years racing and riding hardtails started causing back pain. A few years of motocross probably didn't help. Only motor sports now are cars and snowmobiles. Biking has kept me sane, off medication, entertained, and fit. Not going to quit any time soon.


I can say, sleds did more to piss off my spine than anything else I ever got hooked on. That episode continued for over 20 years and I finally had to throw in the towel.


----------



## 1st Gen (4 mo ago)

For me, it comes down to comfort. I so enjoy the benefits of the exercise, and how being fit allows to be more agile on the bike, that I'm usually willing to endure some pain and suffering. I'm 55 btw. 
I've found that I can be comfortable in nearly every situation except a blinding snow storm. Yea, I tried.


----------



## UPSed (Dec 26, 2010)

I just turned 58 and am at 2868 miles and 292,906 feet for the year. All of my riding is done on weekends and vacation time. I still feel great though it seems the heat affects me more than it used to.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

I definitely think the heat (and humidity) affects me more than it used to. First seemed to notice it trail running. And I kind of think all the jarring of my body keeps me loose.


----------



## jokermtb (Mar 11, 2004)

54 and had pretty much one of the best years ever on my bike.....rode the **** outta it.


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

jokermtb said:


> 54 and had pretty much one of the best years ever on my bike.....rode the **** outta it.
> View attachment 2000008


…and the year’s not over…
=sParty


----------



## Scott241 (9 mo ago)

57 yrs and still digging the dirt, I raced MX most of my life and recently came back to MTB (raced from Bicycles 2000-2006) I'm not near as fast as I once was (in 2006 at 41 yrs won our CAT3 spring series RR) I don't recover like I once did, I noticed in the last few years the heat really effects me. with that being said I'm in better shape than most people my age !


----------



## Crankyone (Dec 8, 2014)

71 last week. Still ride an SS, but recently bought a DS bike so I could keep up with my 64 tear old punk bro in law.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Scott241 said:


> 57 yrs and still digging the dirt, I raced MX most of my life and recently came back to MTB (raced from Bicycles 2000-2006) I'm not near as fast as I once was (in 2006 at 41 yrs won our CAT3 spring series RR) I don't recover like I once did, I noticed in the last few years the heat really effects me. with that being said I'm in better shape than most people my age !


I can relate to the heat thing but in my case, it is humidity.


----------



## elder_mtber (Jan 13, 2004)

76 now, 77 soon. If I make it.


----------



## Mantramsagro (Jul 7, 2012)

Been seeing this woman on the trails and she climbs so well I thought she had an electric bike. Finally talked to her last week and she is 64 and married to another rider I know. Her bike is not electric, but I wish it was so I would feel better about being outrun so easily! Great to see older riders in good shape.


----------



## plummet (Jul 8, 2005)

At 50 I feel like a spring chicken in the group.

I'm all about the down. Dont care how much up I've done. 

I stopped stravaring a while back so no eye deer how much down I do.


----------



## 2sharp7 (Aug 29, 2013)

I'll be 57 in 2 months, and I've had a good year (so far). Currently at just over 1000 MTB single track miles, mostly on a SS hard tail. I've had years with higher mileage, but this year I added running and am close to 1000 miles for the year running as well. I also lift weights and am currently more fit than I've been at any other point in my adult life. Life is good, but still plenty of room for improvement!


----------



## trmn8er (Jun 9, 2011)

Duplicate. Please delete


----------



## trmn8er (Jun 9, 2011)

trmn8er said:


> Sounds like a woman here in SoCal who is amazing. She is crazy fast and races often. She is an inspiration to many.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

I'm old enough to be a Grandpa.


----------



## ejhc11 (2 mo ago)

Had to do the math to find out. Looks like I am 53 this year.


----------



## elder_mtber (Jan 13, 2004)

plummet said:


> At 50 I feel like a spring chicken in the group.
> 
> I'm all about the down. Dont care how much up I've done.
> 
> I stopped stravaring a while back so no eye deer how much down I do.


I started mountain biking with my son at age 54. About 20 years after retiring (ha, ha) from motocross racing. Still trying to ride, after three devastating low back fusion surgeries, at 76, 77 in a couple of weeks. If I make it. 😊


----------

